# Movies On My Macbook To My Tv



## annikaf (Jan 13, 2008)

hey !

just wondering what is needed to play movies i have on my macbook (2GHZ) on my tv? 

any help/suggestions appreciated!!

xx


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well *Apple TV* lets you stream video from iTunes on your computer to your television.
Or what would be a better solution would be if your TV had a VGA port on it (some newer TVs have this), then you could just plug your Macbook in with a DVI-to-VGA adapter.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

or if your tv has hdmi... you can go dvi to hdmi


----------

